# College Basketball (Men)



## Lazybird8654 (Nov 25, 2018)

I realized this sport did not have a page and I decided to make one talk about players, coaches, games, etc.


Note this is for men's college basketball only.


----------



## UW 411 (Nov 25, 2018)

this one's a doozy!


----------



## Rat Speaker (Nov 25, 2018)

No.


----------



## ES 148 (Nov 26, 2018)

Men can't play sports.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Apr 6, 2019)

Auburn got fucked


----------

